# Alternative to Zinsser Gardz?



## Trese (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello folks...

Hung some drywall in a bathroom and the mudding phase will be done soon. Rather than primer I would prefer to use Zinsser Gardz sealer, but it's not available locally. Anyone know of a readily available, comparable sealer?

Thanks!


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Sherwin Williams Promar or Problock primer work well on new drywall.


----------



## Trese (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for that... and the local Sherwin Williams also carries Zinsser 123 Bullseye, which I am considering, so between these, I'll choose one!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Trese said:


> Hello folks...
> 
> Hung some drywall in a bathroom and the mudding phase will be done soon. Rather than primer I would prefer to use Zinsser Gardz sealer, but it's not available locally. Anyone know of a readily available, comparable sealer?
> 
> Thanks!


 If we do not know where you are,how can we answer?
Probolck and 123 are pigmented primers and NOTHING like Gardz:whistling2:


----------



## Trese (Aug 11, 2011)

chrisn said:


> If we do not know where you are,how can we answer?


Was just asking for the kinds of things commonly stocked at most home improvement stores or ubiquitous paint store chains. But FTR I'm in LA County.



> Probolck and 123 are pigmented primers and NOTHING like Gardz:whistling2:


I realize that - Gardz is a clear watery finish for drywall that soaks in and makes a shiny hard finish, closer to shellac in that sense; 123 is a white primer that can be used on many more surfaces including metal. I've decided to go with 123 b/c I will need to primer other pre-painted surfaces in the bathroom, like over the shower stall where the paint has started to peel back at the lip of the top of the stall. I also have a metal shed in back that I need to treat with Osphos then primer, and 123 will work well for that.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Well being in sunny Cal. and you want something like Gardz( maybe not for what you are doing) Drawtite is out there somewhere and is what Gardz was formulated after. It works better than Gardz, a lot better.:yes:

http://www.scotchpaint.com/drawtite.html


----------



## Trese (Aug 11, 2011)

That's excellent to know, chrisn. Thanks very much. 

The drywall I wanted Gardz for is a short wall coming in from an exterior door to the backyard that is left open 24/7 except in heavy rain. (Security screen door suffices.) The door jamb began leaking last winter (actually last few winters probably, but did not realize it was the jamb), so last week I tore down the wall to the studs to clean mold, repaired/resealed the jamb, and am rebuilding the wall using products that are good for sealing out moisture as we are just a few miles inland from the Pacific. But I hope Bullseye 123 will suffice. My original thread is here: (dealing with other issues too): http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/woman-needs-help-exterior-cement-113722/#post705229

Thanks again for that tip about Drawtite... am bookmarking the link to my Home Repairs folder! I like that it has a Green version too!!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Trese said:


> That's excellent to know, chrisn. Thanks very much.
> 
> The drywall I wanted Gardz for is a short wall coming in from an exterior door to the backyard that is left open 24/7 except in heavy rain. (Security screen door suffices.) The door jamb began leaking last winter (actually last few winters probably, but did not realize it was the jamb), so last week I tore down the wall to the studs to clean mold, repaired/resealed the jamb, and am rebuilding the wall using products that are good for sealing out moisture as we are just a few miles inland from the Pacific. But I hope Bullseye 123 will suffice. My original thread is here: (dealing with other issues too): http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/woman-needs-help-exterior-cement-113722/#post705229
> 
> Thanks again for that tip about Drawtite... am bookmarking the link to my Home Repairs folder! I like that it has a Green version too!!


 
You're welcome. I used to use it all the time for my wallpaper primer but there is no outlet for it here on the dull coast and it was cost prohibitive to have it shipped here. It is a great product that all others like it were copied from.


----------



## jackpercy57 (Aug 23, 2011)

I used to use it all the time for my wallpaper primer but there is no outlet for it here on the dull coast and it was cost prohibitive to have it shipped here. It is a great product that all others like it were copied from.


----------

